# Would like to buy a new XD-M 45 this weekend but I live in CA?



## macmovieman (Apr 14, 2011)

I went into a gun shop today to buy a XD-M 45 and was told they do not sell them in California. I also spend much of my time in Parker, AZ and I am thinking about buying it in Parker, AZ. Here area a few questions.

1) Can I legally bring the XD-M in CA if I buy in AZ?
2) What are taxes in AZ if I buy a gun? (State, county, additional gun taxes ect...)
3) What is needed for ID? (I just renewed my passport and do not have it back yet)

I would hate to get all of the way out there only to find out I forgot something.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Under federal law, you can only buy handguns in your state of legal residence, either from a licensed dealer (FFL) or a private individual who resides in the same state. 
You can buy from a dealer or person who is out-of-state, IF they ship it to a dealer in your state and you pick it up there (and do all related paperwork, and pay a fee).
For a dealer/FFL handgun purchase or transfer, you must provide ID that shows your residence address (if from out-of-state, or no ID, you will be denied).
California also has state laws restricting the types and models of handguns that can be owned/possessed by residents; if a certain model is not on the "approved" list, new ones cannot be sold by in-state dealers. This may be the problem with the XD-M; check the state "approved" list to be sure.
I believe California also requires sales between in-state private individuals to be documented through a licensed dealer (there is a fee, of course).

Some reading from the BATFE's Frequently Asked Questions list:

ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons

ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions

ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons

Record-keeping requirements (see note):
ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons


----------

